# Unusual names



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

Just took a look at the popular names thread and thought I would start this one.

I love unusual names and thought we could all share some of the unusual names we have all heard and liked (or detested).

There is one family I know who pretty much all have unusual names: two daughters, Chelsea and Sheray Chelsea is a little uncommon. her two sons, listen to this: Jovan Etrayu (middle name from Neverending story), and her newest addition is Dragon Lore (pronounced DRAY-GUN).


----------



## Aster (Aug 12, 2002)

Most unusual name i've heard of is Siri Iris for a boy. It's a palindrome.

One of my fave alternative names is Naeco. It's ocean spelled backwards.


----------



## bloodrayne (Mar 5, 2003)

I don't know anyone with particularly unusual names, but I have one myself, though it is becoming more common. My name is Rhiannon.

Growing up I didn't like my name much, but now I love it and I am SO glad I'm not just another Jennifer (no offense meant).

So we decided to give our son an unusual name also (DH's name is Dan), and name him Ozaiis (pronounced oh-ZAY-iss).


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

One of the women on my old PG board named her son Robinton, after the much-loved Harper of Pern from the Dragonrider's series.

Dragan is a Croatian name. My friend's DH is named that. His friends call him "DRAY-gon" but in Croatian it is "DRA-gan".


----------



## remynyc (May 30, 2003)

if we had had a girl, dh seriously wanted to name her sugar magnolia; we had a boy!

i know someone who named their boy grey rabbit. no joke.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

I have an unusual name and hated it until about age 13, tried to change it, hated that too, learned to love it... but it was hard and I copped alot of teasing as a kid that I could have done without

my kids have names that are fairly standard as I had no desire to do the same to them


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

My brother's exgirlfriend is going to name her son Lestat. My brother also named his son Nikoy, which I think he made up.


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

If we ever have a girl, her name will be Cynthany Lucerra (Sin-tha-ne Lu-sara).
I came up with Cynthany when I was tired one night. I was trying to say "Cynthia Geary" (the actress from Northern Exposure) and I slurred it. My dh said, "that's pretty" and we decided to use it.

We made a huge mistake, though. Throughout my pg with ds#2 we were sure it was a girl. When we got surprised with a boy, we chose Calvin Lucas. Just using the same initials. Well, if we have a girl, our children will have matching initials and I hate that.


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

DH family has odd names for the grandkids..

Ours our..

Mercury Alexander.. Ok.. Alexander is pretty normal, but we got heat over Mercury..
and
Xavier Kerrclan.. Again.. Xavier not too out there, but Kerrclan is in refferencee to my dads side ot the family.. THey are scottish from the Kerr Clan.. Ta-Da..

This one due in July will be LIam Lloyd.. Liam pretty popular these days, and Lloyd was dh gpa's name..

His sibs named their kidss..

Ocean Orion, and Noah for his older sis's 2 boys..

Poet for his youngest bro's boy,

Malichi Curtis, and Arianna for his youngest sis's kids...

My family is pretty odd too.. I am Dyan (pronounced D anne.. )and my sister is Leia (yep. .After Star Wars.. If she had been boy she would have been Darth. .)

Warm Squishsy Feelings..

Dyan


----------



## Oklahoma Mama (Feb 12, 2003)

My niece's name is December Noel. I know an Amulree who was named after a town in Scotland.

I am contemplating names for my baby to be born in January. If it is a boy it is probably going to be Joel Matthew and if it is a girl it is probably going to be Delaney Skye. Although they may change tomorrow









My son's name is Elijah Markus. I never realized how many people pronounced Elijah with a "zha" instead of a "jah". My dh and I joke about naming our second son Elisha and that would get everyone confused


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Dyan - Wow, good thing she was a girl!

DDs name is Lilyka. its pretty unusual (hence the reason I chose it for a user name) It is pronounced li-li-ka, should have spelled it Lillica. too late now. it is hungarian apparently.

some other names we had picked that were less than usual were Denali and Indigo (for a boy) and Ocean for a girl.

My neighbors kids were: Shadow (boy) Sesca (girl - sounds like Fresca) and Draven (boy - long a sound)


----------



## sillypants (May 16, 2003)

My daughter is Dagny, named after one of the main characters in an Ayn Rand novel. My husband just insisted. I fought it pretty hard, I wanted something easier, but he is a huge Rand fan and had always, always felt if he had a daughter he would name her Dagny. It is actually a pretty common Norweigan name. Seattle has a large Norweigan community and when we lived up there we met a few others. People with the name are either Norweigan or had Rand Fans for parents.

it is hard for her now ( she's almost 7) EVERY time someone asks her her name I see her get the look. She says "Dagny" they say "HUH?" she says "DAGNY!" They say "daphne?' She says "DAGNY !!! D-A-G-N-Y" they do







: and she says " Forget it....just call me D "


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

I love a lot of unusual names. Dh is more 'normal', but we compromised pretty well on the kids.

Ds is Maverick Gabriel. My family called him 'little boy' for two months, hoping we would change it. Everyone else thinks Maverick is very cool.

Dd is Charis. (pronounced Care-is) Not too much problem from family and friends, except no one can pronounce it correctly.

I love both Mercury and Orion. Also, Cain and Hawk.

For girls, the prettiest name I've ever heard is Krissoula. And I like the names Silver and Scarlet as well.


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

Some unusual names I have run across:

Stavros
Spiros
Canaan
Seth
Areyh
Asher
Aramayis
Justice
Gideon

Me'irah
Giselle
Maureen
Reda
Rhia
Raizah
Angelique
Adah
Moiya


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

my sil named her dd Czlicia (pronouced su lee shu) poor girl, she is only 3 and most people can never pronounce her name right...I have no idea what she is going to do once she goes to school


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

4


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

*JesseMomme* My son is Liam too.







I didn't think the name was *that* uncommon (in fact it's rising in popularity fast), but people still don't seem to know how to pronounce it. My grandfather was pronouncing it Lie-am.







: Whatever.

Liam's middle name is Slainte (pronounced Slan-cha), which is an Irish greeting/toast for good health.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

I named my daughter Acacia, but she changed it to Rain a year ago. Both pretty unusla, although Rain gets pronounced correctly. (I got so tired of saying, "Uh KAY shah, like the tree..."

We know girls named Ocean and Denali, those aren't that uncommon out in California!

Dar


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

my son has a really unusual name, and i'm due in two months with number two.. will definately be going the unusual route again with this one.

lilyka, i LOVE your daughter's name/your user name. every time i see it, i smile.. darned if i almost don't want to use it. i can't, tho, cuz i'll just think of you (not that that's bad







.. but you know..)

i'm thinking i'll scour godess and god names.. and if anyone knows any good links to unique names, let me know!


----------



## Alegria (Jul 21, 2002)

Dar I have a freind named Denali in CA, wonder if she's the same you know, SC mountains? DOes not pronounce it like the mountain


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm Phoebe - pretty unusual when I was a child. Now, with 'Friends', at least people have heard the name, but they never spell it or pronounce it right. I am used to responding to "Foe-bee", "Foe-ee-bee", and "Fifi" and getting mail for "Phebe", "Feebee", and (always cracks DH up) "Phobe"!

DH is Sean. He gets called "Seen" and gets misspelled "Shawn" and "Shaun".

My dad is first name Wirt, middle name Leake. Never met another Wirt. He gets "Wart" (lol) and "Ward" all the time. As a boy, he punched a kid who called him "Wirt the Squirt...he's Leaky," which I thought was very inventive teasing







ag

My DD#1 is Faith, not too unusual, but people frequently call her "Fay".

DD#2 is Abaigeal, the Gaelic spelling of Abigail.

DS is our oddest name. Bede, pronounced "Bead".
"His name is Bede." "Sorry?" "Bede." "What?" "Bede!"....
But he has Michael to fall back on as a middle name if he gets tired of explaining his first name.


----------



## DebraBaker (Jan 9, 2002)

Some of the more unusual names...

Shantra who is now a mom and her daughter is Trinity(!)

I know a Kaede which is unusual (I'm not being judgemental I think these names are lovely)

My children (after the first two) have unusual middle names which are (omitting the first two) Lael, Lavi, Love, Lemuel, Lucas, and Lisbeth.

DB


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

Well, I thought my DD's name was unusual when I chose it (3+ years ago). Now, I see it's come up frequently on the Popular Names thread.

If we'd had a son, though, his name would probably have been Sean. I liked Asher, as well.

A friend named her son Rainey and her daughter Aira. Both cool.


----------



## schatz (May 6, 2003)

i'm new to these boards and don't post much but here goes....

my name is Hope -- not so 'unusual' but very uncommon. as a kid I heard a lot of "that's not a name, it's a word" pretty much dislike my name until high school boys thought it was cool. I wouldn't trade it for anything now

my dd is named Meta after my grandmother. The 'e' has a long 'a' sound. she was swiss/german and the name was a popular derivation in German from Margaret in the early 1900's. since naming her, I have run into several adults who say 'oh, that was my grandmother's name too' but my boss who is a native German has never heard of it.

anyway, she'll have to fight the pronunciation game but i figure it will giver her character and my grandmother was a special lady.
we have friends who named their ds after a great-granfather -- Thor -- they are of Norweigan descent and live in a town that is still very norsk


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

My name seems more unusual since moving west... Moira.

DD is Tanis. We have yet to meet another one. It's traditionally a woman's name, but there are a few male Tanis' popping up in baby sites on the internet... apparently it's the name of a bisexual knight (or something similiar) in a series of pulp fantasy novels. This is the only instance I can think of for a name to shift from female to male rather than the other way around. Her middle name was slated to be "Jones" after Indiana Jones (Tanis is also the name of the place the lost ark was buried in the movie), but we chickened out and went for Elizabeth. Happy with that decision now, because I didn't realize at the time how decrepit Harrison Ford had become (not age... Callista!).


----------



## hvl25 (Jan 28, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Worldshakerz_
*Just : Jovan Etrayu (middle name from Neverending story), and her newest addition is Dragon Lore (pronounced DRAY-GUN).*

my dogs name is Falkor from Neverending Story, noone ever knows what I am talking about....how cool...nak


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

My dd's name is Tsifira. Believe it or not, at 15 months, she is pretty close to being able to say it.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

My dd's name is Tsuneo (Soo-Nee-Oh) Phri (Free). Other unusual names I have run across IRL are Maxx Cyber, Teegan, Ambrea, and Jaelithe. I know there are more, but my brain's a little tired today....


----------



## noodle4u (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## carmen veranda (Jan 27, 2003)

My name is Deirdre, (not the Deirdre who uses Deirdre as her user name). I have always appricated it's weirdness.
My daughter Caitlin Rose's name was unusual when we picked it. My sister is named Katherine, and Caitlin is a Gaelic form of that. Oh, my, now there are so many, and so many different ways of spelling it. But I have only met one Caitlin her age, the rest are nine and down.
My daughter Madeline was named by her big sister after the little girl in Paris. Madeline gets called Madelynn frequently and Maddie, which she hates. Her dad picked her middle name. He made it up after my friends that helped us with the pregnancy and birth. It's Jo (after Jodi) Leah (after Leah) Beth, (after Mary Beth and Elizabeth) Les (after his sister Leslie) and Lyn ( after his sister Lynn). So the whole name is Madeline JoLeahbeth Leslyn. She loves it.
My youngest was named Charlotte for a few hours, but it just did not seem right. Now she is named Claire, after no one, the name just came to me. I only know one other Claire, and she is a grown up. Her middle name is Maureen, after my older sister.
I wanted to name Madeline "Juniper". But once a "mystic" guy told me I would meet my first born (who died of SIDS) again and her name would be JUNE. I had completely forgotten the encounter with this guy, as I believed at the time that he just took my 20.00$$ and made up something. I have never met a baby named JUNE. But while pregnant, I had a dream that reminded me about the prediction that I would meet JUNE. I woke up and told her dad that we could not name her Juniper. It just seemed a little heavy load for a brand new baby to carry. Weird huh? I still love the name Juniper. Juniper Pearl. Juniper Joy.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

.


----------



## lilirose (Feb 19, 2003)

sorry, having to remove all posts with personal info due to an online stalker.


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

I have heard of
Tantum
Thor
Wern
Tai
January

My favorite is my son's name Tevin. Haven't come across any others but it was in the big baby books of names.

Kamy Amy with a K is my pick for a girl .
Paden pronounced Pay-den for another boy.


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

No Hidden Fees, what is the correct wayto pronounce Moira?

My nieces name is Moira, and her parents pronounce it Moy-ra, but an Irish lady I know says it should be Moy-a, without the r.

Or to anyone else, if they know.


----------



## amymarie (Jun 21, 2002)

My dds name is Aveena.


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

As far as my name goes, I have only met dogs named Brandi, though it is a fairly common name. DD's names are not too unusual, their middle names are though:
Sofia Luthien
Eve Laurelin
We will name our son (if we are so blessed) Thorin Herald William, the two middle names are family names. If we have another girl her name will be Freya, no middle name yet. I have been in love with the name Dagmar for a long time, but no one else I know likes it for a girls name. May just have to name a cat that some day







:


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

Alison74:

Both are used.

Mine is MOY-ra. My dad was raised in Scotland. I've never been able to roll the 'r'... but it sounds fantastic when other people do it. It's my understanding that the Irish pronunciation would be closer to MOY-a (but I can't quite say it the way I've heard it... there's something else there too). There are regional differences in Gaelic, just as there are for English.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I changed my name a few years ago to a Hindu name because I wanted something unusual. Our kids do/will have Hindu names as well. I think it may be hard when they are younger, but it shows their heritage, the names have cool meanings, and the shorten easily.

My dd's name is Abirami (ah-bee-RAH-mee) Neha (NAY-hah). Abirami is the name of a powerful mother goddess and Neha means loving and kind. A lot of thought went into her name. The goddess Abirami (also spelled Abhiraami) resides in a 2000 year old temple that is an ancestral temple of dh's family. It also has a wonderful story associated with it. It's shortened to Abi (AH-bee, not Abby). It's not a very common Hindu name-- most people consider it too powerful. And she IS spirited!

Darshani


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

My name is unusual and I have always liked it! My daughter's name isn't too different but the spelling is Laurelle, pronounced Laurel...My husband's name USED to unusual but now isn't at all.
my fav name is

Bashar

DD has a friend at school named this and I just love it.


----------



## meg (Jan 6, 2003)

My dad's name is Kenes. He is named after his father. As you might imagine, he still has problems with the name/pronunciation and he's in his fifties. My brother's name is Ehren (not an unusual name, but an unusual spelling). I also know kids named Clover, Kyana, Aslan, and Guinevere.


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

I love this thread. First ds is named Paxton. Often shortened to Pax in our home. Pax means peace. It is a name that is so underused. I also love Paz which also means peace. I wanted it for ds#2 but we thought its sounds were to close to Pax and it would be confusing.

I went to school with a girl named Quella pronounced Q-la and a girl named Carleethia.

I love to hear unusual names.


----------



## Ragana (Oct 15, 2002)

I am Latvian, and there are only 2.5 million of us or so, so our names are by definition unusual. Does that count? 

Mine is Daina (pronounced "Dinah"). We picked nice Latvian names for our daughters that are still pronouncable in English in deferrence to my husband's family:
Zinta Emma (Emma was my grandmother's name) and Indra Laima (pronounced "Lima" - the Latvian goddess of fate and fortune).

So far, Zinta gets called "Zinka" sometimes until I spell it out, and people mix up Indra with "Indira", but that's not too bad. After that, people generally tell me they think the names are pretty. My name often gets pronounced Dana, Dina, Diana, etc. until I explain that it's the Latvian spelling of "Dinah".

Coincidentally, Zinta is the last name of an Indian actress and Indra is the name of an Indian god. Didn't plan it that way; it's just the Indo-European language connection coming through.

BTW, I went to college with Hawkeye, India, and Apple, and our playgroup has a boy named Denver. My friend lives across the street from two little girls named Violet and Lavender. My husband went to school with twins named Trixie and Pixie and with a boy whose middle name was Trouble. That one bugs me - I wouldn't want my name to be a joke. As long as the name is meaningful to the parents or family, I think unusual names are great.


----------



## calla lily (Nov 23, 2002)

My first name is common, but my middle name is unusual. Tracey Deette. Dh's name is Renzie Leroy and ds's name is Renzie Camden. We call ds by his middle name. Dh wanted to keep the family name, but doesn't like his middle name so we changed it. Ds is the 4th Renzie in the family. I had never heard the name before.


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

This has turned out to be a really fun thread! So many unusual and very exotic names I'm hearing about from you all. I thought of some other unusual names I had heard in my life. These are names of people I have known, never knew any one else with these names:

girls:
Dasia (pronounced like Asia with a D)
Desiree (Dez-er-ray)
Anthia (An-thee -uh)
Tama (Tam-uh)
Carlynn
Honey
Reni (short for Serenity)
Rona

boys:
Tiber (like Tiger with a b)
Buck
Zane
Dallas
Woody
Zander

I just love unusual names.....


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Thanks for the explanation, NoHiddenFees.

I think Moira is a beautiful name.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

If I ever have a daughter, she will be Atara. It is a Hebrew name, and not too common in the US.


----------



## Serenity~Serenade (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, my name is unusual even in Holland, where i am from. My name is "Anne-Wietske". Needless to say I go by Anna, because no one in the States can pronounce it LOL


----------



## LunaMom (Aug 8, 2002)

I have a cousin named Tree. Yes, his parents were hippies, and he was born in the 70's.

The niece of a friend is named Talia (pronounced TAL-ya, it's Hebrew), and I think it's a beautiful name.

I had a student from India named Aditya (a-DEET-ya), which I thought was a cool name (boy).

I knew a guy named Soren in college (pronounced like Lauren with an S). I also like the name Sevrin, which I read in an Alice Hoffman novel.

A colleague of mine had a daughter named Noa - pronounced just like Noah.

Another colleague of mine had a really pretty name, Marianthi. It's Greek and pronounced mary-AN-thee.

A mom I know named her daughter Penelope; you don't hear that too often. And a friend of mine who had twins was going to name the girl Josephine, but decided on Olivia instead. Olivia is a beautiful name, but very common in this area.

I do like unusual names but it can be a pain for the kid. My name isn't unusual but it is spelled in an uncommon way, and I get really tired of having to spell it for people!


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mamitorres_
*Dar I have a freind named Denali in CA, wonder if she's the same you know, SC mountains? DOes not pronounce it like the mountain*
We knew one Denali who was Rain's age, so 10ish now (5 when Rain knew her). She did pronounce it like the mountain, though... how was yours pronounced?

There was also a mama with a daughter named Denali at a homeschool get-together we went to, she was a couple years younger than Rain. Both in the bay area...

If I give birth to another daughter someday, I'd love to name her Matilda, and call her Tilly

Dar


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

forgot to add...my cousin's name is Cherry...yep, just like the fruit.

I babysit for an indian family, their dd's names are Priya (pr EE ya) and Pooja (pronounced just as it is spelled) I guess it means prayer in Hindi~ their native language.

DD calls Pooja PooPoo though


----------



## ApMommaof5 (Jul 1, 2003)

Unusual names..what a great thread.

I believe the most unusual I have EVER heard is
Shithead...pronounced sha-thed I could never imajine doing this to a child..but what ever floats your boat I guess

My name is not around alot Vada...Long A sounds

A unusual name I like is Nevaeh..heaven spelled backward pronounced Na-Va-ah.

We have a Damian , Mariah , and Isaac ..not too commen..except Mariah is getting much more popular.
This baby is Madalyn Olivia pronounced Mad-a -lynn...I dont think that one is Too commen..at least not around here.

Oh and I have a cousin who's married last name was Love..she named her daughter Tru' Lee Love (truely love) I think it is TOO CUTE!!


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

More...

My SIL named her dd (born an hour after my ds) Natalya, she calls her Tally (pronounced TALL-ee)

and I knew this girl in second grade her name was:
Melody Piper


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

My first son's name is pretty unusual, Conrad. It's a strong name, it means Honest Counselor.

My second son's name was unusual when he was born, now it's pretty popular, Noah. Noah's name means Wanderer (coincidentally, that's one of the meanings given for my name, too.)

My daughter's name is Finn...I don't know of any other girl named Finn. I have met one boy Finn IRL and I think there's a mama here who has a son named Finn. On of the Gaelic translations is Fair. I love her name and have known for years if I ever had a girl she would be Finn...and the name fits her perfectly, I do believe she picked it out.

My dh's name is Marlin...pretty unusual. Anyone remember Marlin Perkins? Wild Kingdom, right? That's the only other person I've heard of named Marlin.

I've heard of a child named Dargtannon (sp?) from the Three Musketeers.

All the others I was thinking of have already been mentioned on this thread.


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

I've got a unique name. Golden Dawn. I think my parents were wanna be hippies and got pregnant instead.







I hated it growing up. Golden retriever, golden grahams, golden shower, etc. Love it now though.

My ds is Dakota. I liked the hard c and k names but we couldn't agree on one. I secretly agreed to Dakota thinking I would call him Kota. At three and half, I 've yet to call him Kota. Oh well. I've heard it as a girl's name, but not a boy's name.


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:

I believe the most unusual I have EVER heard is
Shithead...pronounced sha-thed I could never imajine doing this to a child..but what ever floats your boat I guess
do you actually KNOW this person, or is this something you heard of from someone else? because that "name" spelling and pronunciation is the punchline of a racist joke. just like people who talk about the twins (african-american of course







: ) who are named lemonjello and orangejello. it's a sort of urban legend, and not a nice one.


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

I just keep thinking of more....

..I knew this guy in school, his name was Jazz. I thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## momea (Nov 22, 2001)

My husband works with a man who named his daughter after himself - Matteline.


----------



## ApMommaof5 (Jul 1, 2003)

Actaully yes. My Aunt Had this boy in her second grade class ,I knew him and his family..and he was white not black. I had never heard of it as a racist thing..and I have only known this one child to have that name.


----------



## ApMommaof5 (Jul 1, 2003)

I also wanted to add that I believe they said it was a Family nmae..like his great great grandfather or something??


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

My GrandMa's name is Clifford. Named after her father who had all daughters. Everyone calls her Tiffy.


----------



## Saiahma (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm another one who has a not too unusual name with a different spelling (Jaimee). It was a pain in the b-hind growing up. I'm over it now that I'm an adult and don't feel the need to correct people any more







: DS is named Isaiah which isn't too common around here yet, but there is another Isaiah in his school. Some names I LOVE are Music (co-worker's niece). Iyla pronounced eye-la (this happened to be the name of my cousin's great grandma and her husband great aunt, so they named their daughter Iyla) Omar, Yeshua, Wynter Grace, and Paulina are kids in my son's daycare and I love those names too.


----------



## bionicsquirrel (Jan 2, 2003)

Well, My name is Bianca, my dad's name is Erasmo, my mom's name is Sheila, my dh's name is Brodie and ds's name is Zephyr.

I was also voting for Archer, Prewitt or Sarte, but we went with Zephyr because Dh hated the other's and he wanted Henry/ Hank which I could not go for.

If we have a girl I want to name her Birdy.


----------



## mamaofthree (Jun 5, 2002)

Well our babies name is Sagan, Like is in Carl Sagan. We had bad (Carl experiences so we went with Sagan.) What suprises me, is so many people don't know who he was! I grew up with him.. with Cosmos on PBS and his books, etc.

DD is pretty normal Audrey Jane
DS#1 is also pretty ununusual (look a new word!!!







) Logan Harrison (from the movie Logan's run and Harrison Ford!







) although I was suprises how many Logans there are... I thought we had picked some thing uncommon, but it turns out it is! weird!

Heather


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

a girl named Phaedra (Fay-druh)


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

My name is not that unusual but it is uncommon - Nadene spelled with an e instead of an i. I have met maybe only a handful of Nade(i)ne's in my life. The most unusual names I heard lately are Freedom and Liberty, a brother and sister in daycare. I would love to name a son Cullum. My 2 nephews are Xavier and Damien.

Gossamer


----------



## Lifesabeach (Apr 8, 2003)

well, dh and I are pretty normal...how much more boring can you get with Mike and Jennifer? So we name our first son Connor thinking it was original, lol..nope, there's like a million out there...the same with Cole(my great-grammas maiden name) there's 2 in his class. Cooper ...I love this name...I dunno. I have an uncle named James Cooper and since I have grandpas, uncles, FIL, brother...all with James it fit so we named him Cooper James. And finally, who'd have ever thought we'd have 4 boys? ugh, do you know how hard it is to find another *C* name,lol. Curran means hero and Noble is just cool. I really like this name too. I don't like wierd names that are hard to pronounce or sound too wierd but I do like different.

I have a cousin named Grey. I always thought that was cool.
He has cousins named Cooper, Shepard and Liezel.

My girl name was Haven...I was heartbroken that I will never get to use this. Maybe I'll have a grandaughter named Haven...


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

I also know and Iyla.....but she spells it Isla.

Her daughter's name is Danica (she pronounces it Duh-nee-kuh)...it's Russian for morning star.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

Just remembered a few more- a former co-worker of mine named her dd Peyton, and I know 2 women who named their daughters Silence and Destiny, respectively.


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey, Lifesabeach, if you have another boy, my son's name is Crawford!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My older niece is Janasha Illiana. The younger is named Elizabeth for our grandmother who passed away a few months before she was born.

My nephew is Ariel Zahav (AH-riel, not like the mermaid). It means "Golden Lion of God" in Hebrew. Poetic.









And my own son is Eliyahu Marshall.

I really wanted to name my son Akiva Ender, but DH was (is) dead set against it. We are still arguing for the next baby boy! He likes boring traditional names that everyone else has. It totally doesn't bother him that when he walks into a room he's one of 5 guys named "Mike". Ick!

We have several Hebrew names picked out for future children, but I'm holding out for Akiva for the next boy, because it's my favorite!


----------



## ramona_quimby (Nov 22, 2001)

My name is Blythe. I run into others with this name a lot these days, but growing up it was not common.


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

DH works with a girl named Blythe...she's in her 20's, I'd never heard anyone that young with that name


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Dd's name is Alona Mayim. Alona (we pronounce it ah-lawn-uh) means oak tree (or strength of an oak) and Mayim is the Hebrew word for water, so she is "a tree by the water."

I know someone who just named her dd Miraeyah, and I think that's beautiful!

Someone else that uses these forums (smittenmom) named her daughter Scout, which I think is so cute. (I assume it is from To Kill a Mockingbird but I've never asked her.)

My name is Leigh (pronounced Lee), a common middle name but not so common as a first name (unless paired with Ann). The best thing about it is it looks nice written down... much better than the way it sounds.

Oh, and I just wanted to say that, I am sorry, but I don't believe that story about "Shithead." If it is true, and you can get any kind of evidence that someone actually had this name, I will most humbly apologise.


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

My mother's name is Pleasance which is from the French Plaisance. My brother's name is Arleigh which is Welsh. Like Leigh I don't like the way it sounds but love the way it looks. My niece's name is Leineka (pronounced Lee-na-ka). It's Dutch.

As I said before, my son's name is Crawford which is my last name. His middle name is Hubert which is his grandfather's name and as he is the first born son of the first born son he gets saddled with it. In this family the first born son of the first born son alternates between Hubert and Gerrit. I much prefer Gerrit but we missed it by a generation. And in case your wondering (everybody asks this) his name is not Crawford Crawford it's Crawford my husband's very long Dutch name. He won't be able to spell his own name for a very long time!


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

My name is Leah Michelle but growing up (born in 68) I was called Michelle and there were 4-5 Michelle's every where I went. So when I went to college I started going by Leah which I really like and for my age group I find it rather uncommon.

My daughter's name is Salem which is a Hebrew word for peace. If we have another girl her name will be Micah more than likely. Haven't totally decided cause I have an online friend who has a daughter named Micah but my DH suggested it about 6 months ago and now I am in love with it.

I have a friend who has twins named Dillinger and Derringer and other friends and family whose kiddos are Greyson, Kiyah, Nikita, Garren, Kutter, Ashton, Calypso (calls her Cali), Zane, Cason and Mikana.

I LOVE unusual names as long as they aren't something that can easily be made fun of.

BTW Calla Lily - are you the Calla who posts at BP? If so


----------



## kaya3 (Nov 30, 2001)

My sons names are slightly unusual. I have a 4 year old Griffin, and a 15 month old Jonah. We like names that are different. If griffin had been a girl, he would have been Mila. If jonah had been a girl, he probably would have been tess.


----------



## calla lily (Nov 23, 2002)

Hey Leah, that's me. I seem to be here more lately.

We almost named ds Corgan (from Billy Corgan from the Smashing Pumpkins). If we ever have a girl, she will be named Lake Corgan. Dh picked out the name Lake while I was pg and I love it too. I also like the name Shaman for a boy.


----------



## asherah (Nov 25, 2001)

I am Shoshana.
People misprounce and mispell it all the time, but oh well.
DH is Winston-pretty unusual.

And ds is Caleb Altman. Altman is a family name. I thought Caleb was unusual but it is getting pretty popular. I have always loved it and always knew if I had a son he'd be Caleb, though.

Declan was also a possibility.
Girls names we considered: Ariel, Deirdre, Fiona, Cassandra, Maya, Eglantine, Jemma, Delilah


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

Actually, I don't know if it's unusual in Holland, but it is in Canada: Afke (pronounced Af-ka). I love it.


----------



## Jeffiner (Jun 7, 2003)

I definitely want to give my children unusual names, because I'm one of approximately 80 million Jennifers







:

I like Willa, Eleanor/Norah, Judith (my mother's name) Alice and Madeleine for a girl (although I hear Madeleine is gaining in popularity, rats!







).

Boys' names: I like Henry/Harry, John (I only know one baby named John so I'm assuming it's not common), Jude (another tribute to my mother!) and Rowan. Very British, I guess - but that's quite fitting as my mother's parents are English and DBF teases me about my British mannerisms and speech patterns all the time


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

Oh, oh, Jeffiner. Eleanor, Alice, Madeleine, Henry and Jude are all increasing in popularity.

Like you, I only know one baby John. His parents figured that it was such a "normal" name that it would be unusual in this day and age.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

My kid's names are Oscar and Rose. Both names kind of snuck up on me, I would never have said they were on my list of favourites when I was pregnant! I love them now though - they are my kids after all!
Names that were on the lists:
Girls: Briar, Scarlett, Violet, Ivy, Flora, Maura, Maeren, Jane
Boys: Theo, Arden, Lael, Oliver, Dominic,

My name wasn't very common when my mum chose it but it has become extremely common- I like it though- Maegen. I've never met anyone who spells it the same way as I do. My sister's name is Tanis. I've met a few others but its still pretty rare.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

ds's name is Makai, which means "from the sea". It is actually a Hawaiian word - not a name, but we liked it because we had a waterbirth and it seemed to fit.

My other ds's name is Kobe, I'm not sure if it is unusual or not.

If we have more boys we will name them Otha or Eliel, both family names on my side. (My dh is japanese) or maybe Nima, which is Tibetan for sun.

If we ever have a girl her name will be Mieke (mi-ka), Aine or Nai'a(hawaiin for dolphin).

The most unusual name I have ever seen was a girl named Marijuana. Pronounced mary- ana. She was very adamant that you pronounced her name correctly (tee-hee)







:


----------



## boobykinmamma (Nov 28, 2001)

Our kids have Sanskrit/Hindu names. We are not Indian or practicing Hindus, but ascribe to many of the core beliefs of Hinduism, and we love India, so we chose Shankar and Leela. Shankar's full name is acutally spelled Shankara--in Sanskrit the final "A" is is kinda pronounced and kinda not (hard to explain), we pronounce it 'shahn-kar." His middle name is Sai, which basically means Divine Mother. Shankara is a name for Shiva, one of the major deities in Hinduism (the many manifestations of divinity in Hinduism actually represent mutiple aspects of one Consciousness). Shankara means "the bliss-maker." Had ds been a girl, he would have been Uma Maheshwari (names for goddesses). Before dd was born, we decided not to use Uma, because we thought we'd get too much of "Oh, like Uma Thurman." Leela means "the Divine play." Her middle name is "Prashanthi," which means, the utimate peace. Our boy name for dd was Ramana, after the great Indian sage Ramana Maharshi. We found out after naming dd that dh's great grandma's name was Leila (pronounced like dd's). Apparently it's an old-fashioned name in the US.

If we have one more baby (dd is "supposed" to be our last, but I'm having second thoughts. Shhh, don't tell dh yet...), I love the name Bhavani (Bahvahni) for a girl.

At the park once I heard a little girl talking to her brother, who was around 12, and his name was Atticus, after the father in To Kill a Mockingbird--another great name from that book/movie.


----------



## mlia (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi Calla!


----------



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

I saw the name Lael pop up a couple times while reading-that was my best friend's name in grade school. I have never seen it for a boy though...my midwife's dd is Isla. One of my good friends is Candelaria (Cahn-de-lahd-ia) I went to school with a Caesar and a ramses.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

I've been toying with the idea of naming baby #3 Sevy... (or sevie..) because this is my 7th pregnancy and my 2yo has lately been saying "Its sevy in the clock.. I have to go.." etc..
We've been saying "its sevy in the belly.. time to (fill in the blank.)".. this seems to be how both my boys got their names.. (neither is unusual.) they just seem to evolve until one day you say. what? name the baby? why, he's already got a name.....
Anyway I'm gonna work pn that name a bit.. I kind of like it..

I also know alittle boy named McGregor... I kind of like that. Abit rare but not too unusual..


----------



## comet (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey, Bau, I had a cat named Seven, so maybe you could use that. Do you remember that Seinfeld episode where George wanted to name his future kid Seven?

Here are some unusual names I've come across:

Noal (my sister) pronounced like Noel Coward
Willa
Thea
Atticus (friend's son)
Leif and Forest (another friend's sons)
Waker (my name if I was born a boy, ugh)
Wiley (friend in college)
Ardith (friend in middle school)

and my daughter's middle name is unusual:

Sidra - from Latin/Muslim and it means from the stars, which is appropriate since I feel like she was floating around the universe before she was born.

This is a great thread!


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

My given name is Pepper (after Angie Dickinson in Police Woman, a show from the 70s) and I don't really like it. As you can imagine all the jokes I went through in my childhood.









I did graduate with another girl named Pepper. It was her given name also. It was so great when I transferred to that school because there was already another Pepper. I felt like my name was Mary for the first time in my life!! We had moved a lot in elementary school and each new school had even more challenges because I had a weird name.

DD is Abigail. We had a hard time agreeing on names and Abigail was the only one we both agreed on. Her middle name is Iliana. It was going to be Gloria for his mom, but I just couldn't like the sound of the 2 together. If we have another DD, it will be Sofia Gloria. A boy would have been Cristian Alfredo. DH is Alfredo. We had the challenge of trying to pick names that sounded good in both English and Spanish. I love lots of names in English that sound yucky in Spanish and vice versa.

I do usually use the Spanish pronunciation of Abigail even when talking to her in English, it's Ah-bee-gah-YEEL. I thought of spelling it so it would be pronounced that way, but changed my mind. We call her Abby and that sometimes is pronounced differently if I am talking to her in Spanish than when I am speaking in English. It is more like Ah-bee (like Darshani's cute little girl!!). She has 4 pronunciations of names! I am sure she will adjust.

I entertained the idea of naming any girls I had after spices also, but that was before I was married and worried about the names sounding good in English and Spanish. I liked Sage and Cassia (a type of cinnamon), Cinnamon, Curry.

Cool thread!


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

My hubby's name is Boue (pronounced Bo). It's pretty uncommon to be a given name, it's usually a nickname for Robert or some other given name! My daughter's name is Justice Marie. My x husband fell in love with the name while watching the movie "Poetic Justice" with Janet Jackson. My ds's name is Boue Kaeleb (we call him Kaeleb). Not too uncommon of a name, but very uncommon spelling. My hubby did that! Hubby originally wanted ds's name to be Boue Archer. I asked him to think about that for a few minutes. He continued to look at me strangly then I said Boue Archer??? As in Boue and "one who uses a bow"







: I think our next son (God willing) will probably be Archer Joshua


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

We went with ethnic names for our dd. Dh is Armenian and he picked the names from a list of Armenian names, so dd's name is pretty unusual. Anaïs Nairi. Anaïs is actually a french name that has made it's way into Armenian. Etymologically it is a nickname for the Armenian "Anahid", which means pure. Nairi is the ancient name for Armenia. The only other Anaïs I've heard about is the french author Anaïs Nin. I really liked another unusual name... the name Brontë. I got it from the movie Green Card.


----------



## fyrflymommy (Jan 20, 2003)

...


----------



## Naturalmomma (Apr 29, 2003)

I LOVE unusual names. My son is Noah Sebastian and the new little one will probably be Asher, Josiah, or Elijah.
In case our u/s was wrong our girls names we have picked out are Larkin, Anniah, and Fable.

My friends daughter is Storey Lane which is probably the most unusual name I have heard IRL. The other unusual names of some of our friends children are Mara, Cannan, Lyric, and Forest.


----------



## DeniseScx (Jun 5, 2003)

I named my son Tiven, well actully Matthew Tiven becuse no one seemed to like it expect me and my best friend.


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

oh, I thought of another one.. Tecwyn...


----------



## CanOBeans (Apr 7, 2002)

My kids' names are somewhat unusual/uncommon: Griffen Edgar (for Ken Griffey Jr. and Edgar Martinez, baseball players) and Carlin Frances (for George Carlin and my aunt Frances). Luckily, the way they get pronounced here isn't too bad: Greeh-fahn and Car-leen, approximately. I know Griffen has grown in popularity since we named him but I've heard of only a random few Carlins, mostly older women.

I knew a guy named King Kennard (first and middle) -- after his dad.

My SIL worked with a guy named Precious.

Also was on an email list with a woman whose kids' names were Noble (boy) and Timely (girl). I always loved those!

Had dinner Sunday with a couple whose kids' are Yassin (boy), pronounced "ya-SEEN" and Shiraz (girl) pronounced "shi-RAHZ" -- just like the wine. They are French/Tunisian.

My aunt is named Maralaina (mare-ah-LAY-nah) which my Grandma made up.

DH's grandpa was Orrin, who had a sister named Ivis, pronounced like Iris.

If we had another girl I would love to name her Gemma. Totally popular in the UK I know, but not in the US I don't think.


----------



## mirthfulmum (Mar 3, 2003)

When it comes to my ds name, people either love it or feel they have the right to make rude comments about it. Why is it when you choose a name that is unusual, but has meaning for you, people (insert strangers) feel they have the right to make thoughtless comments?

My 13 month ds is named Alias. As in he didn't use his real name he used an alias. My husband is a huge, HUGE, Bob Dylan fan and always wanted to name his first son after him, but also didn't want to go the traditional route with Dylan. SO after a lot of thought we came up with Alias. Dylan plays a character named Alias in the '70s Western, "Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid". We really love the name and feel that it fits our son to a "T".

But why, why must some people have to get that look (I 'm sure those of you with unusually named children know what I'm talking about) they get that look of mixed confusion and almost offense when I tell them my ds name? Why do they have to make comments that make me feel as though I should be appologizing for choosing an unusual name? I wish people would have a bit more respect for the time, thought and love that people put into naming their children.

Sorry for the rant. I guess it's a bit of a sensitive topic for me.







:


----------



## midnight mom (Feb 4, 2003)

My name is Gina Rochelle and althought those aren't extremely unusual names I have NEVER met anyone else named Gina or Rochelle (except my neice, my aunt named her after me).

DDs name is Briana Nicole. I HAD never heard the name Briana when I named her that 15 years ago, (found the name in a baby name book) but now I hear it quite often...I hate that. My new next door neighbors (moved in last weekend) have a dog named Briana. Weird!!

The MOST unusual name that I know of is a girl I went to school with named Cecia (See-sha). I used to not like it, but now I do.


----------



## ApMommaof5 (Jul 1, 2003)

Quote:

Oh, and I just wanted to say that, I am sorry, but I don't believe that story about "Shithead." If it is true, and you can get any kind of evidence that someone actually had this name, I will most humbly apologise.
LOL..first of all it is true..and had I ever known that it is some racial slur I would never have posted it as a unusual name. I deff. do not want to offend anyone.

However for you to ask for me to "come up with proof" is ridiculous!! How am I supposed to do that..find this person, make them join and tell you who they are???? And even then how is that proof?
How absurd!! To think that someone would take their time or make the effort to lie about a someone's name is a silly thought to me anyway







:..like I said I am sorry if I offended anyone I did not intend to.


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

I have a friend with a boy named Satyam. (pronounced Sati-YUM Its a Sanskrit word that means "Truth." Its cute but she has a hell of a time explaining it EVERY time someone asks his name.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

For the record, APMommaof5, there is a big difference between "proof" and "evidence." I'm just stating that I believe you've fallen victim to a joke or something, because Shithead as a name is an old joke (with racist origins). If there was so much as a telephone directory listing with someone of that name, much less a birth certificate or yearbook photo with name, then I would apologise for not believing your story!

The following is excerpted from http://www.snopes.com/racial/language/names.htm

"Names reported to have resulted from misinterpretations of the written word:

Clitoris (cla-TORE-us)
Enamel (EE-na-mull)
Female (fuh-MALL-ee)
Gonorrhea (gu-NO-ree-ah)
Lemon Jello (le-MON-juh-lo)
No Smoking (NAWS-mo king)
Orange Jello (or-AN-juh-lo)
Pajama (PAH-ja-mah)
Shithead (shaw-THAYD)
Syphilis (suh-PHYL-lis)
Testicles (TESS-tic-clees)
Vagina (va-GEE-na)

Names reported to have resulted from overhearing an unusual but flowery-sounding term:

Chlamydia (kla-MID-e-ah)
Eczema (EX-suh-ma)
Latrine (la-TREEN)
Meconium (muh-CONE-knee-um)
Placenta (pla-SENT-a)
Urea (YUR-ee-ah)
Vagina (va-JAI-na)"


----------



## ApMommaof5 (Jul 1, 2003)

Like I said, he was in my Aunt's 2nd grade class...and he was 2 yrs younger than me. Perhaps I have been misinformed, but i am not going to spend my time debating weither this name exsists or not. Geez all I did was innocently reply to a post.
All I can do is apologize if someone took it as a racial slur as it was never intended that way.


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

This is getting way OT so I'm going to PM you.


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

My older dd is Lydia Penelope. It is my grandmother's name, which was her grandmother's name. I also have a cousin with the name and another with just the Penelope. I love it and I hope that she will, too.
#2 is Madeline (Mad-a-lynn) Elizabeth, her name is *not* Maddie. It seems like there's a Maddie everywhere we go these days, but most of them are Madisons. It's hard not to say "Maddie", especially for my 3 year old, but we're really trying.
Elizabeth is a family name for many generations. I love family names.
My name is Paige Victoria. Paige is definetely more common now, but I never met another Paige growing up until my late teens. I think it's kind of popular as a middle name, now. I hated it as a child-lots of teasing, but now I love it.

My mom teaches elementary school and has had several unusual names: Asma (pronounced like the disease, which offended my mom b/c she has asthma!), QueenUnity (all one word), 2 different "Princess"es. and Justice.
I once knew a girl named Rotunda (like the capital building-her mom visited there and thought it was beautiful and named her after it).
Also a brother and sister named Jade and Bleu.
My mom was friends with April, May and June Flowers growing up!








This is a fun thread!


----------



## hawaiibabylovex2 (May 26, 2002)

My kids names are:

#1 - DS: Keali'ilokomaika'i Nahulu Quinn (5 yrs. old)
Nickname: Keali'i (KEH-UH-LEE-EE)

#2 - DS: Kekoa Elia Ethan (2 1/2 yrs. old)
Nickname: Koa (KOH-UH)

#3 - DD: Kanani Kanoe Isabella (EDD 08/23/03)
Nickname: Nani (NAH-NEE)

Each with first name and 1 middle name in hawaiian. Their first names are pretty common in Hawaii. Their hawaiian middle names are family names. Their non-hawaiian middle names are just regular names that I love.

People seem to have the hardest time with Keali'i. They often think we are saying Kaylee or Kelly. I have a feeling he'll probably go by Quinn when he gets older.

As for Koa & Nani, I think they'll always be Koa & Nani!

My family loves their names. My DH's family thinks I'm nuts!








Miechelle Lynn Kanoe


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

Just remembered, my nephew: Jonathon Wayne.
He goes by John Wayne.
We called him "the baby" until he was almost 3. Poor kid.


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

Hmmm,
Someone I know has three gorgeous kids named Hyacinth, Odin and Wolfgang (twin boys). I love all those names. My good friend's husband really wanted to call their first son Lochie (sp?) pronounced Low - key, after the Norse god of mischief. She ixnayed it!
I got out my journal and found all my name lists from when I was pregnant both times some of the other contenders were:
Girls:
Imogen (with a very soft J sound and a long e)
Jemima (actually quite popular in the UK but I was worried she'd be teased with syrup jokes!)

Boys: Orin
Arian (until I thought about the racist connotations!)
Lake or Loch


----------



## mirthfulmum (Mar 3, 2003)

Small world robugmum. My husband works with Hyacinth, Odin and Wolfgang's dad.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

My 9 year old's name is Sage. I never heard it when he was a baby! It has become more and more popular, but usually for a girl.

My 5 year old's name is Quinn, and the same thing is happening. It is becoming more common, but for a boy!

I am having a hard time naming this baby, the unusual names I like I fear will become more popular/common! I grew up with a very common name (Kim) and hated it.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Quote:

My SIL worked with a guy named Precious.

Quote:

Also was on an email list with a woman whose kids' names were Noble (boy) and Timely (girl). I always loved those!
CanOBeans,
That is so bizarre! I actually worked with a gut named Precious. I asked him what his brother and sister were named and it was something common like Christine and Christopher or something like that.

I also belonged to a veggie Co-op here in Houston and one of the members had children whose names were
Noble Rain and Timely Song. I wonder if they are the same people?

Gossamer


----------



## CanOBeans (Apr 7, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by gossamer_
*CanOBeans,
That is so bizarre! I actually worked with a gut named Precious. I asked him what his brother and sister were named and it was something common like Christine and Christopher or something like that.

I also belonged to a veggie Co-op here in Houston and one of the members had children whose names were
Noble Rain and Timely Song. I wonder if they are the same people?

Gossamer*
Oh, amazing! Yes, those are the kids...I can't believe I didn't list their middle names, duh. Wow!

The guy my SIL worked with was in insurance...a big bruiser of a guy, she said. Not anyone you would pick on for having the name Precious.


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

I also knew three sisters and a brother. They were named Tashina, Dakota Rainbow, Prairie Rose and Ree.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

hawaiibabyx2-
what do your children's names mean?

I have one more name to add to the list. We know a little girl named Mim Raven...very cute!


----------



## DisaCherie (Jul 11, 2003)

The most unusual name I have personally come across was through my old homeschooling support group. We had a lady visit who had a 3yo and was pregnant and was intending to homeschool. The 3yo boy's name was Razzmatazz. Tazz for short.

We gave my children unusual names. My son and my middle daughter are more old fashioned names people have heard of, but you don't hear often, Stephen (steFen) and Celeste. My oldest daughter and my baby girl are more unsual, Annea (U-ney-U) and Rane (Rain). Annea's name is actually from a Native American tribe which is now considered extinct. It's not a traditional name, but more of a phrase. Annea means Love. Put together with her middle name, Elizbet, her name translates to "Love of my Life"... "Annea Elizbet". My baby's name is Scandinavian and means Queen. Her first name is Brenna, but we call her by her middle name. What's ironic is that most people believe her name to be Rain. However, it's her first name that has a meaning similar to Rain... Little Drop of Water is one of the "meanings" of Brenna.

If it were up to me alone, my baby would have been named Skyanne.

As for my name, Disa Cherie.... it's my name by choice. Disa is one of the many names that mean Goddess. Cherie is french and if I remember correctly it means Lady. The two together are a reminder to myself that I am a goddess and I am a lady.


----------



## comet (Aug 22, 2002)

Her'es another unusual name - Special, a 9 year old girl I met recently.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by gossamer_
*Noble Rain and Timely Song. I wonder if they are the same people?

Gossamer*
Actually, I believe they are Noble Song and Timely Rain...I used to be on another mothering board with her.


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

My aunt has an unusual name, Svann (Suh von). My grandmother made it up. My dd has what is now a very popular name, Emma. She was named after my great-grandmother and I had never met anyone with that name before she was born. Now, you can't turn around without bumping into an Emma. I have even met three other Emma Nicole's!







:

For #2, we have picked out an unusual name if she's a girl and a more popular name for a boy; Esme (Ezz may) Janette or Liam David. Shhh, don't tell anyone though.... we are not announcing names until the birth


----------



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

i went to jr high with a family of all "r" names. rhys (reese), romney, rikki, ravelle, jeesh there were more but i can't recall...
there were also 2 native american kids in my elementary school with super cool names- ghost star (girl) and eagle bear(boy).


----------



## DisaCherie (Jul 11, 2003)

I used to babysit 3 native american children. Their names were Storm, Little Yellow Bird, and Son of the Morning Star.


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Nani means beautiful in Hawai'an. Rain had a friend named Nani, which was short for a longer Hawai'ian name, but she'd nicknamed herself Nani when she was two... anyway, when she was 8 or 9 her family moved to the southwest, and all the kids she met confused her name with "Nonny", which was what they called their grandmothers... so she changed her name to Grace.

We actually know a lot of kids who change their names, I guess. My Rain was Acacia, and her friend Iris was Matisse...

One of my best friends named her kids Sarafina, Eleanora, and Tor. I like those names...

Dar


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

For our child, I wanted Gwenhyfar, for a girl, anf Finnegan, for a boy. Dh and I didn't agree on names. He wanted normal names. I wanted more unique ones. His were Heather and Thomas. Nice, but not unusual. His argument againts Finnegan was related to Mr. Dressup, a Canadian kids show featuring a dog puppet named Finnegan. The show isn't even on anymore. Anyway, we had a girl and named her Abigail, which was my second choice. But she has red hair, and I'm sure if we have a boy, he will too, and I think that a redheaded boy named Finnegan would be sweet!!


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

My friend's children are:
Exclamation Mark
Theomatic
Mirth Yougen

A family my mom goes to church with, all girls:
Misty Blue
Strawberry Field
twins (10th grade this year) Patsie and Potsie

Jill E. Bean
Misty Dawn Raines


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

Mr. Dressup is on CBC every weekday morning in rerun. Casey and Finnegan were retired quite a while ago and I haven't seen any episodes with them.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

I forgot to mention my youngest daughter's third name. Judaea. (ju day' uh) It is the old pronunciation and spelling of the country Judea in the Bible.


----------



## brookely ash (Apr 9, 2003)

Isis


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

My name is Indie. I've heard of Indias who use Indie for short, but I'm the only Indie I know. My grandmother's name is Etoy. It's a Native American name. I kind of hesitate to give my dd's name because I don't want there to be copy cats but oh well, it's Madeira. It's Portuguese. There is an island called Madeira and also a wine which is made there. I just hope no one calls her Maddie. DH and I are ready to fight that nickname off. It's much too common.


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

I know a little girl who was named after her Grandma "Ajetta" I guess her great-grandma had named her dolly that when she was a little girl, and loved it so much that she named her daughter that.

I've heard it on clifford now though, this little girl is now 7 or 8...so I know that she was named before the show came out







:


----------



## DalaiMama (Oct 12, 2002)

Just in the last few days, I've met kids named Ehsan (pron.Ess-in) and Zampa.
I wanted to name our baby Linus, but DH nixed it, so his name is Mylo, which was my second choice.

I think the girl on Clifford is just named Jetta, although I could be wrong.

Rachel


----------

